# Tennessee Tuxedo, the former stray



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Some of you know some of the story, but here it is in it's entirety:

I first saw him last May. He had a collar mark in his fur, so I assumed he was owned. Friendly as heck and just a baby. Probably 6 months old or so. He hasn't grown much taller.
View attachment 70553


I kept seeing him around and others in the park were noticing as well. We finally decided that he was actually a stray/dump and 4 or 5 of us began feeding him. I contacted a cat rescue about him and they said though they were full, they would neuter him for us and re-release him back to the park until they had room. TNR is illegal here, so this would have to be hush-hush

It became urgent that he be neutered as he was coming up with wounds from fighting and such so I phoned the rescue and she booked him in right away. 

Last Sunday I caught him and put him in my large dog crate with a litterbox and such. I posted pics of him on my fb, where a friend of mine saw him and said they were looking for a barn cat. These people are amazing. They have 2 dogs, one Lab with dwarfism whom they had to spend thousands on fixung her crooked legs and a dog they adopted after their oldie died while living abroad in Abu Dhabi. Their animals are a major part of their family, so even though Tux won't be an indoor cat, he will be loved and appreciated.

The rescue told me to let them have him, so my friend, even though the rescue isn't asking them to, is donatig their adoption fee of $145 and will be picking him up tomorrow! 

Meanwhile, after his neuter, I was going to keep him in my bathroom, but a neighbour that I am good friends with decided that he could have her empty spare room, so he'd at least have a window. She has a dog, so he couldn't have the run of the house because he didn't like dogs...

The next morning he got out and surprised my neighbour! He is fine with the dog! So he's been free except at night 

We're all going to miss him when he goes tomorrow, but he's ready to be free again. He doesn't want to be inside.

My friend will keep him locked in for a couple of weeks, and she's bought a cozy bed, toy mice for him to practice with and several different kinds of food lol. 

Here's some pics! 

View attachment 70561
View attachment 70569
View attachment 70577
View attachment 70585


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He is a handsome boy. I hope he does well at his new home.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

My friend just messaged me to say that sge saw 5 mice walking from the house to the shed, so he'll have alot of work to do!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great story with such a happy ending. Thank you to you and his adoptive family. That kitty's life has changed forever!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's just so sweet. I cannot believe anyone would dump him


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks awfully sweet, and it seems like he adapts really well to different situations. It is just so sad that people think it's okay to just leave a cat to be on its own. Happily, this guy was lucky. I'm so glad he's going to have a home, and some mice to chase! Nice work Sara.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

We're currently playing with Munch's Da-Bird, trying to tire him out for his 2 hr car ride this afternoon. He's hilarious!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

So glad he has a new home and hope he loves his new life as a barn cat


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He certainly HATES being an indoor cat! He's been scratching and whining at the door all day!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Tennessee Tuxedo, love the name. He looks so comfortable lounging on the back of the sofa! To bad he can't stay indoor.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Tux made it to his new home just great! My friend's parents came and picked him up, took him home, brought him in, then promptly fell in love. Her Dad actually phoned her and told her he was keeping the cat because they loved him so much lol. Apparently this is a big thing, because her Dad has NEVER had any interest in cats. Lol he was joking and they were almost to her place, two hours away. 

Then my friend and her 6 yr old promptly fell in love. He is going to be so frigging happy... once he gets out of "learning where he belongs" confinement lol it was his lucky day when he got caught to get his nuts chopped lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, so glad everything's worked out so well!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Have a wonderful life, Tux!


----------

